# wifes first tank



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

well in an effort to get the wife into my hobby i offered to let her set up one of the 55g's i had.just thought i would share since i think its a different look then we are used to seeing,but i like it.we plan on getting more of the green/blue volcanic glass, but she wants to keep an open top swimming space.the fish are "her" fish from my big tank.mostly peacocks shes picked out from the lfs and a couple of female red zebras that are holding and a male kenyi.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

warn her once those mbuma get larger be perpaired for a war.. *** done it with my first tank of africans a 29 gallon 2 labs one ice blue zebra a red peacock, a sunshine and a blue neon peacock they were fine for like a month then the zebra took out the labs one day then over night while at and when i was at school i come home around 1 in the after noon everything but the zebra was dead it even killed the pleco i was like wtf i kept him alone for alomst a year and then got rid of him i started a larger peacock and hap tank with one mbuma and he gets along just fine cause he is always being kept in line by my ahli, yellow princess and venustus


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

Holy punctuation!


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

the mbuna are only in there because they are holding right now.then they will go back in my big tank.ultimately it will be peacocks and maybe the joanjohnsae.the kenyi may get re homed to a friend.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Better than my first tank :lol:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd think the kenyi and maybe even the red zebras would be to aggressive to be in with peacocks :-? . 
I've heard about that volcanic rock, I think they call it some kind of ice? This is the first I've seen it though. It's reeeeeal pretty!
I'm glad your wife is taking an interest in your hobby. Hope she gets the fish fever or multitank syndrom too lol. One of our daughters got her dad and I our tanks. It was for both of us but I'm the one that took more to it....can we say obsession lol. Even our youngest daughter (18yrs old) watches the fish and tells me stuff they do. Funny neither of them want to help with water changes though :x .


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

yeah I'm maintenance man here but thats ok.i keep threatening to build a tank but i think she's coming around to the 240 for the living room.today she wanted to go to the fish store so i said no prob.got 2 more joanjohnsonae's.we saw a 150g and she commented that if we get a big tank it would have to be bigger than that one


----------



## chromedome (Oct 24, 2007)

wish i could get my wife interested, she looks and says nice but gets sick of my rambling.

your way ahead of me, i hope you both enjoy this amazing hobby!. :thumb:


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Same here chrome, I wish she'd get into it. If she did, though, we'd probably be better off buying a pet shop with an apartment upstairs. lol :lol:


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i just got more of the glass and going to rescape the tank.thanks for the replies.i'll post the tank when its done.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

cool beans! can't wait to see it.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

well heres the new rock piles.i think i may take them apart and silicone them together.we'll see how it goes.they seem stable.
























and for some weird reason the rocks turn green at certain angles


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

WOW! They've got lots of caves and hidey holes now. Good job. That rock is some amazing stuff. Have you thought about adding anything else for decoration too? Maybe some tall plastic plants or a bubble wand or something? I think lots of bubbles would look neat with that rock. Hope the wife is enjoying it too.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

she is.now she looks at that tank where as before she'd watch the 110.i might run the bubble wand idea past her.she didn't want plants unless they are real.and i dont like the mess and extra work they create plus the fish will eat them anyways.i have been toying with a submersible led light idea for lighting up the rock with the tank light off.kinda an internal moon light.if i do it i'll post the pics, thanks for the compliments


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

i like the submersible light idea, please post pics if you do it.


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder (Jan 31, 2007)

looks good


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

The submersible light sounds like it would be great. I like the look of that tank. Uh oh, I'm getting ideas running through my head.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

the only problem i see in the submersible light is that they don't come in white/clear.just blue green and red.not sure if the blue or green will be enough light.


----------



## That Guy (May 18, 2008)

just curious as to what substrate you/she are/is using? i cannot tell if it is TMS or something different.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

Tahitian moon sand


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

Now my husband would like me to shut up about the fish.. I am the one who have aquired 6 fish tanks, and getting one more 90g tank this summer... and when he said I had to give up one of my larger tanks for it I said you can cut off my right arm first... he asked if I needed professional help.... lol... I still get to keep my larger tanks... I really wish that he would get into it as much as me, he has a bachlors in enviromental science and wildlife management, and can bring alot to my hobby w/ advice on my water quality and management of my fish. 
I just get pointers... 
I have even bought the 4th edition of Konings book and read most of it... he took one look at a couple pages and its a pic book to him... too much of a text book to him.. he also doesn't understand how I could want to hear the speakers at the ACA in Atlanta, easy... if you are into the fish, and want to learn more its interesting. If he only knew how much I would rather have his degree than my Respiratory Therapy degree... I could be working as a fisheries conserv. person... writing books, articles... doing stuff I enjoy and intrest me!

Anyways beautiful tank, I love the rocks!! watch putting the peacocks w/ the mbunas, they can make hybrids, and not only that the peacocks will let a mbuna dominate them and not fight back.

The red zebras and kenyi tend to be big bullies when it comes to other fish in the tank, so the peacocks would make an easy target. Not only that the zebra and the kenyi as adults will eventually have issues... I occasionally have a mouthfight or two w/ my male kenyi and one of my red zebras.. not severe aggression, but enough that it worries me.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

interesting role reversal :lol: when my wife met me i had 9 tanks up and running.now i got 2 and i just got a 40 breeder that im putting up soon.
the mbuna will go back after they spit the fry out.the kenyi will be going to a friend i hope this week.
my wife started getting interested when the acei had eggs and i made a tumbler and she watched them grow up.plus i got a female joanjohnsonae and its her favorite.she was worried about it in the big tank with the bigger fish so i told her to set up a 55.now i think shes catching the fish fever :thumb:


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

I got the fish fever from my 2 year old son which is obsessed... then I got a guppy tank.. thought it was so cool to see the live births.. then I decided to go bigger and ended up w/ cichlids... 
now I am an addict!
My husband loves the fish, hes just the one who likes to look at them, and let me do the work on the tanks which I don't mind I think its fun.

I am trying to get him to get the fish fever for a salt water tank.. (the price isn't to appealling though) I have got him sold on a 90g tank though....


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

I've tried my hand at salt water a few times.its just to much for me,money and time/work wise.my dad had tanks and fish as far back as i can remember.i got my first tank at 7 and it just gets worse as time goes on :lol: :fish:


----------

